# Kaeto passed away...



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

It's with a heavy heart that I write this for my best friend Brittany. Kaeto went to get the surgery for his broken leg today, and everything went fine. When he woke up from the surgery he had a panic attack and died. The vet has no clue what happened, the best guess he had was that it was a panic attack which stopped his heart. He shot him with adrenline and tried to revive him but it didnt work. Brittanys boyfriend is bringing Kaeto's body home right now. Their other puppy Kiya is looking everywhere for him. They dont know what to do, should they show Kiya his body and let her sniff him or hide it from her? I just cant even believe this happened... RIP Kaeto


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh no!!! How awful!!! Please give Brittany all our condolences =(


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh what a horrible tragedy. I've lost a dog in that way too and it's so shocking. I think it would be a good idea to let their other dog see Kaeto. They have a way of understanding and it will help them to move on. Please tell your friend we're so sorry.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

That is really sad!  

Please let Brittany know that we are here for her.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

How tragic. Sending hugs to your friend. RIP Kateo, run free, run fast.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone, Im sure she really appreciates your condolences. I will tell her when I speak with her


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my Lord. I'm so, so sorry. How tragic.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> It's with a heavy heart that I write this for my best friend Brittany. Kaeto went to get the surgery for his broken leg today, and everything went fine. When he woke up from the surgery he had a panic attack and died. The vet has no clue what happened, the best guess he had was that it was a panic attack which stopped his heart. He shot him with adrenline and tried to revive him but it didnt work. Brittanys boyfriend is bringing Kaeto's body home right now. Their other puppy Kiya is looking everywhere for him. They dont know what to do, should they show Kiya his body and let her sniff him or hide it from her? I just cant even believe this happened... RIP Kaeto


this is all of our worst nightmares...when i had multiple dogs and we buried at home, we would bring the dog home and allow the others to sniff or lick in whatever way they wanted. it was as if they were helping to prepare the dog....who had died.

i am so sorry to hear this.....there are no words to comfort...just tears.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

So very very sorry...I would def let the other dog see Kateo. Prayers to your friends.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

oh no that's awful. poor pup


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. We will be thinking of her.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh No. I was thinking about this poor little pup today too. I am so very sorry! Nothing could have been done....tragic. 

I would show the dog's body to her. Closure....

Poor dog is with my Lady and Smokey now.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am shock and saddened to hear of Kaetos death  My condolences go out to Brittany and her family.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my, how horribly tragic. It all happened so quick. I feel so horrible for Brittany and her boyfriend, and the other little papillon. I agree with Donna, I let my other dogs see my deceased dog's body before we took her away to be cremated. They didn't even have to go close, they just looked and sniffed from afar - I think they knew as soon as they walked in the room, really. Especially if the other dog is anxious and searching for him. It will not make her more depressed, it will allow her to move on without so much anxiety (in my opinion).

Brittany, if you are reading this, I am so, so, so sorry. I can not imagine... my condolences.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm deeply saddened to read this...poor sweet little angel. My condolences


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

This is so sad...I'm so sorry for Brittany's loss, please tell her that Kaeto will be waiting at the "Rainbow Bridge"


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh that is so sad.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry  yes I would allow the other doggy to see Kaeto one last time.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

That is a terrible tragedy. My deepest condolences to Kaeto's family. When Ananda passed away I allowed Kiora and my sister's dog Keoke to see her body. I think it really helped. They sniffed her and then were ready to leave the vets. All week when she was sick at the vet they had looked for her. After they saw her body they didn't look anymore.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm so very sorry this happened. My heart just aches for Kaeto and family. I agree with letting others dogs say their good-byes as well.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I am so sorry. This is so sad.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How sad! I feel so very sorry for Brittany. It always hurts to lose our furry friends but to lose a puppy to simple surgery is truly tragic.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Kat said:


> It's with a heavy heart that I write this for my best friend Brittany. Kaeto went to get the surgery for his broken leg today, and everything went fine. When he woke up from the surgery he had a panic attack and died. The vet has no clue what happened, the best guess he had was that it was a panic attack which stopped his heart. He shot him with adrenline and tried to revive him but it didnt work. Brittanys boyfriend is bringing Kaeto's body home right now. Their other puppy Kiya is looking everywhere for him. They dont know what to do, should they show Kiya his body and let her sniff him or hide it from her? I just cant even believe this happened... RIP Kaeto


I am so sorry for Brittany's loss. 

I loathe to bring this up at this time, but I am suspicious of the vet saying that "he had a panic attack and died." More than likely it was a post trauma/surgical blood clot(s) that either got to his heart or lungs. In which case adrenaline would not have been the proper course of treatment; rather it should have been a blood thinner like heparin to break up the clot(s). 

Sorry, but "dying from a panic attack" just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, that is always a problem SubMariner, we only know what vets tell us when a death occurs. 

They buried Kaeto today at her boyfriends grandparents house under a beautiful tree and engraved it. I still cant believe this happened to him, it really does feel unreal when such a tragedy happens...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> I am so sorry for Brittany's loss.
> 
> I loathe to bring this up at this time, but I am suspicious of the vet saying that "he had a panic attack and died." More than likely it was a post trauma/surgical blood clot(s) that either got to his heart or lungs. In which case adrenaline would not have been the proper course of treatment; rather it should have been a blood thinner like heparin to break up the clot(s).
> 
> Sorry, but "dying from a panic attack" just doesn't make sense.


How do you know? I think only the vet can say definitively.. not someone over the internet who has never seen the dog. Clots are probably more common, but the vet was supposedly there, and had no reason to lie.

I'm very sorry for your friend's loss, a sudden death is always the worst, especially for a young dog. :tsk:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Caty M said:


> How do you know? I think only the vet can say definitively.. not someone over the internet who has never seen the dog. Clots are probably more common, but the vet was supposedly there, and had no reason to lie.


Actually, yes, the Vet DOES have a reason to lie: he/she made a mistake in the diagnosis.

Dying from a panic attack? That doesn't make any physiological sense at all. That's a psychological reason, not a physical one. "Panic attacks" don't stop the heart, but an embolism or blood clot will. 

I may not have seen the dog but unfortunately I have seen what happens when someone experiences a blood clot to the heart or lungs. As I said before, post trauma/surgery a blood clot is a much more logical diagnosis than some non-specific non-reason like a "panic attack".

Of course since a necropsy was not performed, we will never know.

FWIW,


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't think this conversation is very respectful to Kat and her friends...it is tragic and if they wanted more info they would have asked.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

SubMariner, comments like that should not be posted in this thread. Brittany and her boyfriend are already upset enough as it is, they dont need to add this to their minds as well.

Thank you frogdog


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

His resting place sounds beautiful...and peaceful. 

I'm really sorry for your friend Brittany...it's truly what we all fear the most, losing our babies so suddenly and without warning. I get very sad whenever I hear about things like this, poor pup :frown:


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so very sorry.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes,

We are so devastated by this, it feels like we will never stop crying about this, we did not see this coming at all.
Your support is appreciated, it feels nice to know that people care about our situation we find ourselves in.
It's so hard to let go, you keep expecting to see him every time you enter the room, but he is not there.
Of course, we are beating ourselves up over it, all the variables and things we could have done differently and our beautiful little boy would still be with us right now and we wouldn't be typing this message.

It just goes to show you, never take anything for granted- and always remember each day is a gift.

Here are some pics of the burial ground and tribute..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Brittany my heart just aches for you and it is a beautiful memorial.

You can't blame yourself for this. We would all do everything perfectly in our lives if we could foresee the future, or go back to the past. This was just a series of tragic events.

Thank you for sharing the photos. Most of us have lost dogs, many at a young age, and so we do know how you are feeling right now and share your pain.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no, he was just gorgeous.. so sorry. :frown:

You couldn't have picked a better place for him.. at least for the short time he was here he had a GREAT home and life.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful spot....

i never know which is worse...long, drawn out or sudden....and blindsided...

my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, Brittany.....this is a very sad time, indeed.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

That is a beautiful spot for him to be buried. I am glad that you posted, I have been thinking about you guys the past couple of days. You cannot beat yourself up, neither can your boyfriend - you were great parents to him. Please give Kiya a kiss for me, and as soon as you can stop the tears for a few minutes, take her for a nice walk. It is therapy. As hard as it is, you are lucky to have her, my other dogs were the ones that helped the most when I lost my old girl. Please know we are thinking about you guys.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh, Brittany, I am so sorry. He had a wonderful home while he was here. He will be waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been putting off reading this thread, I don't handle this stuff well. I'm so sorry. My prayers are with you.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So sudden, and so tragic... my heart goes out to you. 

But the memorial you created is beautiful. He will be remembered...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am so sorry Brittany


----------

